# EPDM - Bubbles and ripples



## zjohn647 (Apr 30, 2017)

Does anyone else have issues with installing EPDM? It seems like I always getting ripples and bubbling, no matter what. Is it simply just a matter of letting the adhesive dry enough?


----------



## tkleck01 (May 23, 2017)

Rubber needs to relax before bonding and have plenty of hands on deck.


----------

